

Clue To Mysterious Lights That Appear Before Earthquakes - polemic
http://www.iflscience.com/physics/clue-mysterious-lights-appear-earthquakes

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7352552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7352552)

------
Fasebook
This is what happens when you summon an earthquake with HAARP.

